# dishwasher keeps blowing fuse



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Is it hardwired or plugged into an outlet under the sink? Might be a bad outlet or one that has a loose neutral. Is it on a dedicated circuit? Loose neutral for that circuit at the box?


----------



## tibberous (Mar 25, 2010)

I'd just run a new line from the panel box to the dishwasher - mostly because I don't like fuses.

If it still trips, buy a new dishwasher.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

funkjosh said:


> kitchenaid whisper superba keeps blowing fuses. i changed wire harness with fuse and blew again after 2 weeks. any ideas? what i can look for that is the culprit.


I assume you are talking about the fuse in the dishwasher control panel and not the house fuse correct?? If that is the case then you should replace the fuse and the door switches as a kit


----------



## funkjosh (Apr 21, 2012)

hardwareman said:


> I assume you are talking about the fuse in the dishwasher control panel and not the house fuse correct?? If that is the case then you should replace the fuse and the door switches as a kit


yes fuse in control panel. replaced fuse with wire harness and blew again after 2 weeks. there is continuity at door switch when closed. the machine is either getting to hot or drawing too much current.


----------



## funkjosh (Apr 21, 2012)

breaker at panel is a little loose but not tripping (its federal pacific and ive heard they are notorious for not tripping). im wondering if that could cause fuse to blow @ dishwasher by either drawing to much current or voltage drop? anyone?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

model # ? Did you replace door switches?


----------



## funkjosh (Apr 21, 2012)

hardwareman said:


> model # ? Did you replace door switches?


dont have model number but its a kitchenaid whisper superba. what would make the door switch blow fuse?

the breaker the dishwasher is hooked up will become unseated a bit on bus bar.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Loose neutral at the breaker panel? Or, as you suggested a possibility, a bad or lazy breaker?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

funkjosh said:


> dont have model number but its a kitchenaid whisper superba. what would make the door switch blow fuse?
> 
> the breaker the dishwasher is hooked up will become unseated a bit on bus bar.


 if you get me a model# I can tell you exactly why the door switches will blow the the control panel fuse. Many models of KA and Whirlpool dishwashers had a problem with door switches over heating the wires and blowing the fuse. Get me the model# and I will look it up for you.
The house fuse or circuit breaker is not what is causing it.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

one more thing to check. Disconnect the power from dishwasher and ohm out the heating element, disconnect one side first. If it ohms out ok then check to see if it may be shorting to ground.


----------



## funkjosh (Apr 21, 2012)

hardwareman said:


> one more thing to check. Disconnect the power from dishwasher and ohm out the heating element, disconnect one side first. If it ohms out ok then check to see if it may be shorting to ground.


ohmd out heating element. disconnected both ends. measured at 17.5ohms.

measure short to ground? continuity from heating element to dishwasher frame?


----------



## funkjosh (Apr 21, 2012)

model # KUDS25SHBL1


----------

